# Iv Hydration Vs Iv Therapy Codes



## tracey66 (Nov 20, 2007)

We work in an urgent care setting and are having trouble with the IV hydration coding vs. therapy coding rules. Does anyone have the correct way w/modifiers on when it is appropiate to code hydration or therapy and pushes as well. We understand it to be correct if any medication is used it is therapy 90765 not hydration 90760 and any saline fluid use is incidental and not to be reported. We need to know how to correctly code for a push and the modifiers used. We thought we had it down and then started getting denials. If antinausea drugs are given IM can we still code for hydration? Also we believe we code 36000 for patients we are sending to the emergency room via ambulance if we start an IV with the bag of saline just to start a line and the bag is considred incidental. Please help us wade through this. Is there any websites that are helpful for this? Our practise doesn't have the CPT Assistants to read the fine points.


----------



## azwilson2 (Nov 21, 2007)

*IV Push*

Where you may be having problems with the IV Push codes is that if you already have an initial code such as the initial hour of of infusion, you can't use another "initial" code for the IV push.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 27, 2007)

Which would mean that your push would be coded with 90775...


----------

